# Need help with next fish



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Putting an order with Colin at RB for the next few fish.

Here's the easy choices:

Yellow watchmen goby with a pistol shrimp
Green banded goby,
Royal gramma
Fire fish

Now I'm having a hard time picking an angel, like allot of them but with all the pros and cons Im down to a female spot breast or the a male watanabei. 

Now I wanted to add a tang this time around also. I wanted an Achilles tang but after much research that's a not going to happen right now, so time to pick another. My stocking list is a yellow, hippo, purple and the archilles. The purple is not available on this order.

I'm open for comments and suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Putting an order with Colin at RB for the next few fish.
> 
> ...


What other inhabitants are in the tank?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

johnnyriker said:


> What other inhabitants are in the tank?


2 Osc clowns,
Damsel
4 chromis
2 shrimp


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Flame Angel perhaps
Smaller size but amazing color !
Could potentially be a coral nipper


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey Paul,

How big of a tank is this for?

johnny


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

johnnyriker said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> How big of a tank is this for?
> 
> johnny


It's a 180. I ordered an angel, and two tangs.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Tell us what you ended up choosing Paul ?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Tell us what you ended up choosing Paul ?


In the QT tank right now is 3 cardinals and a female spotbreast angel.

On order is a yellow watchmen goby/ pistol shrimp
Greenbended goby
Royal gramma
Blue hippo tank
Yellow tang

Those tangs were in the contract that I signed with the kids and wife when I wanted to do this tank. My next tang will most likely be a purple tang and I also like the sailfin, archilles. Well see which ones get added if at all.

I'm done with fish for a while until the bio load settles.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update
Sounds like it's going to be a nice set up !
Some of my fave choices there !


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

A good choice. Some good contrast of colours to complement each other.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Love my female spot breast angel fish. Reef safe and does not bug anything. Lovely fish.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I think pics are in order


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

So I just got news that my watanabei angel, yellow watchmen goby did not make it. So for now it's just a royal gramma going in the tank. The yellow and hippo tang will be going in sooner now.

My spotbreast angel is doing ok in the QT. Still very shy.


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry to hear the grim news


----------

